# Zeltheizung?



## Plötzenangler (31. August 2014)

moin, wollte mir ne zeltheizung zulegen nun hab ich aber gehört das es gefährlich werden kann, im zelt herrscht wohl dadurch sauerstoffmangel und es könnte sein das man nicht mehr aufwacht :/ sind das nur geschichten oder ist da was wahres dran? komisch ist auch das sie als zeltheizungen verkauft werden aber in den beschreibungen steht immer "Nie in geschlossenen räumen verwenden" gibt es ne alternative? ist vielleicht ne petroleumheizung besser?


----------



## sylvester69 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Ist aber was dran ,in einer Wohnung ohne richtige zuluft verbrent eine Gasheizung oder Ofen mit feuer auch denn Sauerstoff.  
Das entstehende Kohlenmomoxid lässt dich weiter schlafen und der fehlende Sauerstoff dich ersticken.

Warum sollte es im Zelt anderst sein.Die sind schon recht dicht ,und so nee Heizung braucht auch noch dein Sauerstoff auf.
Für nee gut Zuluft sorgen und es geht.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (31. August 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

benutze sehr oft eine Zeltheizung!!!Bin bis jetzt immer aufgewacht
natürlich lass ich die 4 kleinen seitenfenster im Zelt auf damit es nicht zum Sauerstoffmangel kommen kann!!!funktioniert sehr gut


----------



## feederbrassen (31. August 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Ein muss ist, das du dafür sorgst das ausreichend Frischluft ins Zelt kann.
Wenn du das beherzigst passiert auch nichts.
Petroleum Heizung verbrennt übrigens auch Sauerstoff. Außerdem stinkt Petroleum und die Heizleistung dieser Brenner ist eher bescheiden.
Gasheizung  + Frischluftzufuhr = #6


----------



## Captain Kirk (31. August 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Moin,
das Einzige was man in meinen Augen nehmen kann ist eine 
Gasheizung mit Zündsicherung und Sauerstoffmangelsicherung,
alles andere ist mehr als bedenklich. #d

Bewährt haben sich die Modelle von Therm´x und Fuego.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die noch gefertigt werden..|kopfkrat


----------



## Saarhunter (31. August 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Heatbox 2000...gibts fast überall in den shops, bietet alles was man an Sicherheiten braucht....


----------



## punkarpfen (31. August 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Ich nutze eine Enders und bin sehr zufrieden. Man sollte aber generell nur tagsüber heizen. Zum Schlafen mache ich die Heizung aus und vertraue lieber meinem dicken Schlafsack.


----------



## ein Angler (31. August 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Hi Saarhunter
 Eben bestellt |wavey:


----------



## jkc (31. August 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Hi, das Teil finde ich (vom Papier her) klasse, besonders die drei Stufen. Die üblichen 2kW Dinger sind mir für ein Zelt zu krass, ich will ja angeln und nicht saunieren...

http://www.waidmannsbruecke.de/Ansitz-Baumleitern-Zubehoer/Seven-Oaks-Kanzelheizung::276.html
Grüße JK


----------



## Saarhunter (31. August 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

von den eckdaten sicherlich auch kein schlechter kauf aber der Preis hat es schon in sich


----------



## Shortay (1. September 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Hab mirn hobo ofen gebaut. Aus 5-6 alten fliesen. Da 5-6 teelichter rein und du hast angenehme 25 grad im zelt


----------



## Torkel (2. September 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Oder die Blumentopf Kerzen Heizung. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhLvU4Xcecc


----------



## Abfael (2. September 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Wir nutzen diese Zeltheizung http://www.gasfritzen.de/campingheizung-thermoelektrischer-zuendsicherung-p-514.html

erfüllt voll und ganz seinen Zweck.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Einen Sauerstoffmangel bei Zeltheizung Benutzung ? recht fraglich :q:q:q. Die Zelte sind nicht hermetisch versiegelt, da kommt immer genug Sauerstoff rein. Ich persönlich ziehe da die gute alte Kerze vor (Grabkerzen brennen sehr lange) und bei den ganzen Gerödel bin ich froh, wenn es nicht noch mehr wird.


----------



## Hecht32 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Nehme auch Grabkerzen, die mit dem Metalldeckel! Halten lange und sind sicher.


----------



## Carras (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Hi,

also man sollte eine Zeltheizung immer nur an haben, so lange man auch wach ist. Niemals während man schläft.

Die Sauerstoffmangelsicherung hat nichts mit dem notwendigen Sauerstoffbedarf von uns Menschen zu tun.

Denn,...
Wenn die Heizung läuft, wird Sauerstoff "verbrannt". Ohne Sauerstoff brennt keine Flamme.
Sinkt jetzt der Sauerstoffgehalt im Zelt so weit runter, dass nicht mehr genug Sauerstoff da ist, um die Flamme am lodern zu halten, geht die Flamme aus.  Und nun springt die Sicherung ein und schaltet die Gaszufuhr ab. Denn sonst würde das Gas immer weiter ins Zelt strömen. Machst Du dann mal kurz ne Zigarette an,......fliegt Dein Bivy Richtung Stratosphäre   Und Du gleich mit....

Und damit das nicht passiert, gibt es die Sauerstoffmangelsicherung.
Sie hat aber keine Bedeutung in Bezug auf den notwendigen Sauerstoffgehalt welchen wir Menschen zum Atmen benötigen.

Mal ganz abgesehen vom Thema Kohlenmonoxidvergiftung und dem Kohlendioxid.

Sprich, wer wirklich auf Nummer Sicher gehen will, lässt die Heizung aus, wenn man schläft.

Gruß


----------



## Aal_Willi (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Auch wenn von vielen eine Zeltgasheizung genutzt wird, ist sowas eigentlich absolut lebensgefährlich.
Klar, die meisten wachen wieder auf...
Man kann/muss sich bei diesem "Spiel" mit einem CO Melder
absichern, z.B. mit diesem - Kidde X10-D CO-Melder -
Für die anderen Gefahrenquellen gibt es noch Gasmelder für
LPG o.a.

Gruss

P.S.
Der Tip mit der Grablampe war aber auch passend :q


----------



## Syntac (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

tach, 
bei Zelt ohne Boden mache ich mir keine Gedanken. 
und die Heizung schmeiß ich vor dem Schlafen mal kurz an, oder wenn man nachts mal raus muss. 

Besser als jede Zeltheizung ist jedoch eine Wärmflasche #6|bigeyes


----------



## Aal_Willi (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*



Syntac schrieb:


> tach,
> bei Zelt ohne Boden mache ich mir keine Gedanken.



Das ist aber leider ein Irrglaube, denn Kohlenmonoxid ist ein
klein wenig leichter als Luft und verteilt sich dann im Zelt von 
oben nach unten - insofern bist Du schon tod wenn es unten
wieder ausströmt.
LPG würde sich am Boden sammeln, da könnte die fehlende
Bodenplane evtl. ein kleiner Vorteil sein.
Man muss die Gasmelder auch an den richtigen Stellen platzieren, Kohlenmonoxid kurz über Kopfhöhe, LPG am Boden....

|wavey:


----------



## Carras (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Hi,

ich hab bislang mit ner Bettflasche für Wärme im Schlafsack gesorgt.
Und das ist für mich die Beste, vor allem aber die Sicherste Methode um Nachts nicht zu frieren.
Keine Heizung mitschleppen, keine Gasflasche mitschlepen,...nur ne kleine Bettflasche und gut ist. Wasser,.... gibts am Wasser ja so oder so,....

Die Warme (oder fast heiße) Bettflasche einfach 5- 10 Minuten, bevor man in den Schlafsack kriecht, rein legen und gut ist.


Gruß


----------



## Franky (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Ein Link, den ich hier mal wegen "5 - 6 Teelichter" einstellen möchte...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCEz-YavF-Q
Ab ca 1:55


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Hat einer von Euch Erfahrung mit der Original Coleman Quick-Lite 518E Zeltheizung/Ansitzheizung? Wird mit Benzin betrieben (Auch Normalbezin laut Vornutzer). Bringt angeblich 0,85 KW. Ich habe das unbenutzte Zweitgerät gekauft und warte nun auf den ersten Einsatz.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Ich hatte die Coleman Quick-Lite 518E früher. Sie funktioniert, aber ich habe trotz Belüftung regelmäßig Kopfschmerzen gehabt, weshalb ich sie wieder verkauft habe. Ich würde sie mit dem Colemanbenzin betreiben, um die Rußbildung zu vermindern.


----------



## ein Angler (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Vielleicht ist es ja das selbe wie es für Stihl Geräte gibt. Heißt Motomix nehme ich nur weil wegen der Abgase.
 Andreas


----------



## Aal_Willi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ja das selbe wie es für Stihl Geräte gibt. Heißt Motomix nehme ich nur weil wegen der Abgase.
> Andreas



In dem Motomix ist doch sogar noch ÖL |uhoh: Das soll jetzt gut
und geruchlos in der Benzinlampe verbrennen?
Wozu braucht denn die Lampe Schmierölzusatz?
Also der Tip ist wirklich ein Kracher #6


----------



## Forellenberti (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Hallo,

im Jagdbedarf gibt es kleine "Fußheizungen", dies sind kleine spezielle Metallheizköfferchen, die mit Teelichtern beheizt werden. Die müßtsen sich ohne Gefahr eignen.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Nabend,

Da es immer noch Schwierigkeiten bei der Erklärung der Sicherheitseinrichtungen bei Gasheizern gibt - hier die Auflösung:

Eine *thermoeletische Zündsicherung* verhindert über ein *Thermoelement* das Ausströmen von ungezündetem Gas. Dabei erwärmt eine Überwachungsfllamme das Thermoelement und hält den Gasdurchfluss offen. Sollte die Flamme erlöschen, kühlt das Thermoelement ab und der Gasdurchfluss wird unterbrochen.


Eine *Sauerstoffmangelsicherung* unterbricht die Gaszufuhr, sobald der *Sauerstoffgehalt *(*O2*) der Raumluft unter die *Sicherheitsgrenze* von 15 % absinkt (ca. 19,5 Vol-% in die Raumluft) bzw. sobald der *CO2-Gehalt* die vorgegebene *Normgrenze* von 1,5 Vol-% überschreitet.

Ich selber schlafe zB dort wo es möglich ist im Transporter. Und wenn es kalt wird nutze ich da auch die Heizung.
Wenn ich die Türen zu habe - die Heizung an - dann dauert es keine Stunde und die Heizung schaltet dank *Sauerstoffmangelsicherung* ab....

Habe ich die Heizung im Zelt ..... also ich habe es noch nicht geschafft das Zelt so dicht zu bekommen das die *Sauerstoffmangelsicherung* anspricht.

Ach ja , da ich den Beinahetod 2 Angler live miterlebt habe empfehle ich keine Heizer ohne Sicherheitseinrichtungen. Diese kleinen Heizstrahler in den verschiedensten Größen mögen zwar völlig ausreichend heizen 
- SICHER SIND SIE JEDOCH NICHT.


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Eine *Sauerstoffmangelsicherung* unterbricht die Gaszufuhr, sobald der *Sauerstoffgehalt *(*O2*) der Raumluft unter die *Sicherheitsgrenze* von 1,5 % absinkt (ca. 19,5 Vol-% in die Raumluft)



Ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig, 1,5% Sauerstoff?


----------



## Bassey (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*



Saarhunter schrieb:


> von den eckdaten sicherlich auch kein schlechter kauf aber der Preis hat es schon in sich



Wer 400-100 Euro für ein Zelt latzt, der sollte in der Lage sein 180 Euro für ne Heizung zu stemmen :m


----------



## Aal_Willi (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Habe ich die Heizung im Zelt ..... also ich habe es noch nicht geschafft das Zelt so dicht zu bekommen das die *Sauerstoffmangelsicherung* anspricht.



@Gunnar

Ich habe mal einen Absatz aus Deinem Text markiert, eigentlich ist Dein gesamter Text eher fragwürdig da unvollständig.

Deine angesprochene Sauerstoffmangelsicherung nützt gar nichts, denn die Luft kann sich bereits prima mit Kohlenmonoxid durchmischt haben und es ist weiterhin genug Sauerstoff vorhanden.

Der Sauerstoffmangel ist im Zelt die untergeordnete Gefahr, denn diese sind nicht ansatzweise so dicht wie ein Auto oder
ein Raum in einem Gebäude.

Drei Gefahren sind zu beachten:

1. Kohlenmonoxidvergiftung (CO Melder)
2. LPG Austritt durch Defekt oder falsche Montage (LPG Melder)
3. Sauerstoffmangel (Sauerstoffmangelsicherung)

Gruss


----------



## Bassey (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> 1. Kohlenmonoxidvergiftung (CO Melder)
> 2. LPG Austritt durch Defekt oder falsche Montage (LPG Melder)
> 3. Sauerstoffmangel (Sauerstoffmangelsicherung)
> 
> Gruss



Wie du schon schreibst, dann doch noch in einen aktiven CO Melder (Batteriebetrieben) investieren... Ein Kumpel von mir hat einfach noch einen kleinen 12 Volt PC Ventilator eingelassen um immer Frischluft zu haben. Die Heizleistung wird dadurch nur unmerklich beeinflusst.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Moin moin,


zokker schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig, 1,5% Sauerstoff?



Stimmt! haste recht. Und Dank für den Hinweis...

Kommafehler meinerseits: es muß 15% heißen!!


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> @Gunnar
> 
> Ich habe mal einen Absatz aus Deinem Text markiert, eigentlich ist Dein gesamter Text eher fragwürdig da unvollständig.
> 
> ...


 
 Der Begriff Sauerstoffmangelsicherung ist eh irreführend...

 Sauerstoffmangel ist ja nicht das Problem , sondern der erhöhte CO- Anteil.........

 Ok nun könnte man Erbsen zählen .... Beim Heizen wird ja O2 verbraucht .........Da nun auf 100% gesehen ein erhöhter CO Wert mit einem sinkenden O2 Wert einhergeht...... 
 Tja da wurde dann daraus die Sauerstoffmangelabschaltung bzw. Sauerstoffmalgelsicherung "gemacht"...


----------



## Aal_Willi (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Der Begriff Sauerstoffmangelsicherung ist eh irreführend...
> 
> Sauerstoffmangel ist ja nicht das Problem , sondern der erhöhte CO- Anteil.........
> 
> ...



Irreführend nicht, denn die sogennante Sauerstoffmangelab-
schaltung stellt lediglich sicher, das weiter kein Gas ausströmt
wenn nicht mehr genug Sauerstoff für die Verbrennung da ist. 
Jeder Hersteller oder Händler würde sich bekreuzigen wenn jemand ein Heizgerät mit offener Flamme in einem Angelzelt oder Auto betreibt. 

In der Praxis zeigt sich jedoch, dass der Sauerstoffmangel in
Zelten ja mangels Dichtigkeit nicht eintritt, sondern die Haupt-
gefahr die Vergiftung durch Kohlenmonixid ist, was dann wieder mit der Verbrennungsqualität und sich demzufolge ge-
bildeten Giftgas zusammenhängt. Deshalb stirbt ja nicht jeder
der schonmal vergessen hat die Heizquelle im Zelt auszustellen.
Als Erbsenzählerei würde ich persönlich das nicht bezeichnen.

Todesfälle oder Schäden durch LPG sind wohl in der Praxis sehr
selten, aber auch nicht auszuschliessen.

Gruss


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Doch ist erbsenzählerei. 
Jeder der so eine heizung einschalten kann sollte das mit seinem hirn auch tun. Machen ja auch 99%. Dem letzten % ist eh nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Nabend,



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Irreführend nicht, denn die sogennante Sauerstoffmangelab-
> schaltung stellt lediglich sicher, das weiter kein Gas ausströmt
> *wenn nicht mehr genug Sauerstoff für die Verbrennung da ist*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*



zokker schrieb:


> Doch ist erbsenzählerei.
> Jeder der so eine heizung einschalten kann sollte das mit seinem hirn auch tun. Machen ja auch 99%. Dem letzten % ist eh nicht zu helfen.


 
 Erbsenzählerei bezieht sich auf die Definition:

 Man hätte diese Schutzmaßnahme auch Kohlenmonoxydabschaltung nennen können - da der CO Anteil überwacht wird....

 Bei mir inner Firma haben wir Heizgeräte da wird ein sogenannter CO- Monitor angeschlossen.......... der macht das gleiche was woanders Sauerstoffmangelabschaltung heißt . Selbe Schutzma0nahme aber andere Bezeichnung...


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Jo, haben jetzt alle verstanden gunna. 
Zeltheizung? Wie wäre es mit einem holden weib. Früher hatte man auch eine mit ins bett gelegt wenn einer schüttelfrost hatte.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Ok , diese Variante würde ich sicher nicht ablehnen..


----------



## Shortay (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Franky das sind doch keine 5-6 :'D und die stehen beieinander....bei der denkweise brauch ich mich ja nedmal ins auto zu setzen um zum angeln zu kommen xD


----------



## atsm123 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Moin,

Was haltet ihr von diesen geräten taugen die was?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








mfg.


----------



## Kuxi (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Sorry aber die Teile sind Schrott,
oder besser gesagt die Kartuschen, welche
man dazu braucht sind Schrott.
Bei niedrigen Temperaturen, also genau dann
wenn man so eine Heizung einsetzen möchte,
liefern die Kartuschen nach sehr kurzer Zeit
kein Gas mehr.
Nicht das sie leer wären, nein es fließt kein
Gas mehr nach oder aber viel zu wenig.
Ob die dann vereisen oder ob es mit dem
komprimieren des Flüssiggases zu tun hat,
kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ähnliches ist aber
auch bei den Kochern zu beobachten, bei denen
man die selben Kartuschen nutzt.


----------



## Vanner (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Die Heizung selbst ist nicht schlecht, das Problem sind nur die Gaskartuschen wie Kuxi schon schrieb. Da ist Butan drin und das hat Probleme ab 2° C in den gasförmigen Zustand über zu gehe. Liegende Gaskartuschen haben eh immer ein Problem, zumindest wenn sie fast leer sind, sie neigen zum Vereisen des Kopfes. So ist es auch bei den Kochern. 

 Es gibt diese Heizung aber auch mit einem separaten Anschluß für eine Propangasflasche, so eine habe ich. Damit habe ich keine Probleme und die Heizung bleibt auch bei tiefen Temperaturen an.


----------



## atsm123 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

moin,

Kannste mir ma diese Heizung mit propangasanschluss linken pls.


mfg


----------



## Vanner (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Sieht eigentlich genau so aus wie auf deinem Bild, hat halt nur den zusätzlichen Anschluss für die Gasflasche.

http://www.amazon.de/tragbarer-Gasheizer-Heizstrahler-zus%C3%A4tzlichem-Flaschenanschluss/dp/B0095F7TC8


----------



## atsm123 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

danke,

Jetzt muss ich nur ein Laden finden der die noch verkauft.


----------



## Vanner (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Öfter in der Bucht zu bekommen, heute war aber nichts drin.


----------



## Balticcruiser (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

oder auch mal hier schauen:

http://www.gasfritzen.de/campingheizung-c-39_113.html

oder :

http://www.gasfritzen.de/flaschenstrahler-c-39_111.html


----------



## Kouta (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Bei dieser Diskussion fehlt mir noch eines, weswegen eine Eeltheizung ob Gas oder Benzin bei niedrigen Temperaturen riskant sein kann, wenn sie auch während des schlafens weiter betrieben wird.

Gerade bei kalten Temperaturen kann es passieren, dass sich die Gase die bei der Verbrennung entstehen , sich beim aufsteigen abkühlen und so wieder Richtung zeltboden sinken. Der "kamineffekt" kann nicht "aufgebaut" werden, da die Gase nicht permanent warm gehalten  und so nach oben heraus gedrückt werden.

Ein simpler Teelichtofen mit einem Teelicht, hat aber nicht die Brenndauer und CO Erzeugung , das es dabei gefährlich werden könnte. 

Ansonsten wenn  man ganz sicher sein möchte,  baut man eine bestehende Heizung um, oder kauft sich eine die ihre Frischluft von aussen zieht und die Abgase wieder nach draußen bringt(ähnlich wie bei Womo's). Ein Teelichtofen mit mehreren Teelichtern könnte man mit einen "abgas"rohr nach aussen führen, um es recht sicher mit mehreren betreiben zu können , auch im schlaf ...


----------



## Aal_Willi (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*



Kouta schrieb:


> Bei dieser Diskussion fehlt mir noch eines, weswegen eine zeltheizung ob gas oder benzin bei niedrigen Temperaturen riskant sein kann, wenn sie auch während des schlafens weiter an bleibt.



Nein das fehlt nicht, allerdings müsstest Du Dir den Thread
auch komplett durchlesen.

Gruss


----------



## Kouta (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Nein das fehlt nicht, allerdings müsstest Du Dir den Thread
> auch komplett durchlesen.
> 
> Gruss



Das ist so nicht richtig. Es wurde angesprochen dass sich das gas von oben nach unten verteilen kann, aber nicht wieso. Dabei aber nur kurz , ausser acht gelassen und veralgemeinert.  Daher mein post zur besseren Verständnis,  da sicherlich nicht jeder weiß warum das so ist und dieser Effekt bei stetig kälter werdenen Temperaturen immer stärker wird.

grüße


----------



## Aal_Willi (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*



Kouta schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Es wurde angesprochen dass sich das gas von oben nach unten verteilen kann, aber nicht wieso. Dabei aber nur kurz , ausser acht gelassen und veralgemeinert.  Daher mein post zur besseren Verständnis,  da sicherlich nicht jeder weiß warum das so ist und dieser Effekt bei stetig kälter werdenen Temperaturen immer stärker wird.



Du hast Dir den Thread immer noch nicht durchgelesen und fachlich sagst Du 1. gar nichts, 2. nichts was richtig ist bzw.
in den richtigen Zusammenhang gestellt ist.
Die Gefahren sind sämlich korrekt beschrieben und auch welche Gase wie wirken und in welcher Art - auch wie Du es
einfach ausdrücken möchtest, "die Verteilung".
Es ist auch genannt worden, welche Massnahmen man ergreifen könnte und was man am besten lassen sollte.
Einfach mal in Ruhe lesen und nicht immer Recht haben wollen
und ein X für ein U vormachen wollen.

Gruss

P.S.
Für mich ist das hiermit durch, weitere Antworten gibts
hier von mir nicht mehr. #h


----------



## Kouta (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Du hast Dir den Thread immer noch nicht durchgelesen und fachlich sagst Du 1. gar nichts, 2. nichts was richtig ist bzw.
> in den richtigen Zusammenhang gestellt ist.
> Die Gefahren sind sämlich korrekt beschrieben und auch welche Gase wie wirken und in welcher Art - auch wie Du es
> einfach ausdrücken möchtest, "die Verteilung".
> ...



Was ist eigtl dein problem ? 

Du hast folgendes geschrieben :



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Auch wenn von vielen eine Zeltgasheizung genutzt wird, ist sowas eigentlich absolut lebensgefährlich.
> Klar, die meisten wachen wieder auf...
> Man kann/muss sich bei diesem "Spiel" mit einem CO Melder
> absichern, z.B. mit diesem - Kidde X10-D CO-Melder -
> ...



Stimme ich soweit zu 



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Das ist aber leider ein Irrglaube, denn Kohlenmonoxid ist ein
> klein wenig leichter als Luft und verteilt sich dann im Zelt von
> oben nach unten - insofern bist Du schon tod wenn es unten
> wieder ausströmt.
> ...



Warum ist das so ?
Jetzt könnte ein unwissender glauben : naja mache ich eben das fenster oben auf, dann entweicht schon das CO sowie Wasserdampf etc pp.
Dies ist aber Falsch, da sich das Gas gerade bei kalten aussentemperaturen im Zelt abkühlen kann und sich so nach unten aufstaut, trotz geöffneten "deckenfenster".
Mein Post ist einfach nur als ergänzung gedacht , damit man auch weiß warum das so ist. 
Wenn du einer anderen Meinung bist , bitte. Wir können gerne ein paar berechnungsbeispiele machen, sowie ein Versuch des ganzen in Natura.

Das andere bzgl.  was wie gefährlich ist kann ich ebenso zustimmen, habe es weder angezweifelt, noch als falsch dargestellt.

so long ..

soviel zu nicht richtig gelesen ...



> Einfach mal in Ruhe lesen und nicht immer Recht haben wollen
> und ein X für ein U vormachen wollen.



Bekommst Du öfters gesagt oder ?


----------



## atsm123 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

moin,

Hab mir eine hpv zeltheizung mit zündsicherung gekauft

Nun hab ich folgendes problem(gestern abend lief sie)das anscheind zuwenig gas aus den düsen rauskommt,ich kann den roten klicker drücken und feuerzeug u. streichholz ranhalten aber nix entzündet sich da.


mfg


----------



## Vanner (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Gas alle?


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Nabend,

 Den Richtigen Druckminderer = passender Arbeitsdruck? 
 Ebenso muß die Gasdurchflußmenge stimmen.
 Da gibt's 1,0 und 1,5 kg/h .....

 Was ist für das gerät vorgeschrieben und welchen nutzt du?..


----------



## atsm123 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Gasflasche gestern erst neue besorgt.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

War der druckminderer zur Heizung mit dabei?? Oder haste den dazu gekauft?

 Wenn ich das auf dem Bild richtig sehe steht da 1 kg/h...

*ich weiß nun nicht was die HVP benötigt*...... Meine Heizungen laufen ALLE mit 1,5kg/h...


----------



## atsm123 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Wa dabei.

Gestern abend ging so ja,jetzt drück ich rauf halt die flamme dran und nix passiert obwohl ich das gas rieche und höre aber ich glaube es kommt einfach zu wenig da raus.

mfg


----------



## StefanG84 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Na kleine wie heisst duuuuuuuuuuuuuu?

Bärbel :vik:


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Ok - dann sollten meine genannten Fehlermöglichkeiten wohl nicht zutreffen...

 Aber EINE hab ich noch. Wenn auch SEHR unwahrscheinlich......

 ich hab da ne Gasbuddel die sich weigert mit einer bestimmten Heizung zusammenzuarbeiten. Mit dieser Flasche funzt die Heizung einfach nicht. Leider habe NULL Ahnung woran das liegt..... Habe alle möglichen Kombinationen durch.... es ist absolut nicht nachvollziehbar..


----------



## atsm123 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Ich muss ma gucken ob da irgend was nicht richtig fest ist oder verbogen ist.

Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen weil gestern lief sie mit der gleichen gasflasche.


----------



## 3vor4 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Irgendwo ein loch?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## atsm123 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Den Schlauch hab ich mir auch gestern neu gekauft.


----------



## ein Angler (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Hi
 Kannst Du nicht einen anderen Verbraucher anschließen um es ein zu grenzen. Wenn Gas aus der Düsenleiste fließt es aber nicht zündet ist es nicht in der notendigen Konzentration. 
 Andreas


----------



## atsm123 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

hi,

Meinste jetzt anderen Schlauch oder Gasflasche ?


mfg


----------



## ein Angler (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Nein ich meinte zBsp eine Gaslaterne einen Lötbrenner oder Gaskocher.


----------



## NickAdams (6. März 2015)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Dieser selbstgebaute Ofen, der auch als Kocher benutzt werden kann, ist einfach unschlagbar:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9J9kFKPzew 

So long, 

Nick


----------



## kappldav123 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Hole diesen Thread mal wieder hoch...

Ist ja momentan die Zeit für eine Zeltheizung, wenn man noch los möchte. Habe mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und verschiedene Modelle angeschaut. Das meiste ist mir zu heiß bzw. zu gefährlich. Will die Angelnacht ja doch überleben. Klar, möglich ist so nen Heizstrahler, den man einfach mal laufen lässt, wenn man wach ist. Schlafen würde ich dabei aber nicht wollen.

Ich habe bisher so eine Teelichtheizung, wie man sich in der Bucht schießen kann. Da kommen 15 Teelichter rein, sind in so nem kleinen Metallköfferchen. Manchmal habe ich nur 5-6 Teelichter drin, bei den jetzigen Temperaturen kann man auch schon volle Kanne auf 15 Stück gehen. Die Platte des Köfferchens erwärmt sich ziemlich stark. Bei 5-6 Teelichtern kann man noch schön die Füße draufpacken um sie aufzuwärmen, wenn man mehr Teelichter drin hat, dann wird das zu heiß. Bisher bin ich damit eigentlich sehr gut gefahren und ich halte es für eine wirklich gute Alternative zu den (mehr oder weniger) gefährlichen Gasheizern.


----------



## Stulle (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Teelichter produzieren auch CO


----------



## Saka (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

*Carinthia :vik:
*


----------



## kappldav123 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Ist schon richtig. Mit warmer Kleidung lässt es sich aktuell bei den leichten Plusgraden auch ohne Probleme aushalten. Aber wenn man dann doch länger am Wasser bleiben will, dann ist es nicht so das Vergnügen, den ganzen Tag/Nacht dick eingemummelt am See/im Zelt zu sitzen - da ist es schon angenehm, wenn man mal die Jacke ausziehen und es sich etwas "gemütlicher" machen kann. So zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*



Carras schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also man sollte eine Zeltheizung immer nur an haben, so lange man auch wach ist. Niemals während man schläft.
> 
> ...



Das sollte man sich im Bezug auf Zeltheizung dann auch nochmal durchlesen. 

Eine sog. Sauerstoffmangelsicherung wurde offensichtlich nicht für schlafende Angler erfunden - sondern hat einen anderen Hintergrund  

Also entweder für Frischluftzufuhr sorgen (bringt das heizen dann noch was?) oder Heizung aus wenn man schläft.


----------



## <carp> (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Als ich anfing im Zelt eine Heizung zu verwenden hab ich auch immer die Tür ein Stück aufgelassen. War da auch mit offener Tür angenehm also das heizen hat was gebracht. Mittlerweile benutze ich Kohlenmonoxid Warner. Da kann ich die Tür mal zulassen und fühle mich allgemein sicherer. 
Gruß


----------



## punkarpfen (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Hi. Da Kohlenmonoxid leichter als Luft ist, lasse ich oben in der Tür einen Spalt offen. Die Heizleistung ist immer noch mehr als ausreichend. Beim Schlafen bleibt die Heizung aus.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herman Hummerich (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Moin Leude!

Seit Jahren n Gasheizstrahler im Einsatz!
Und 5 Kg Ersatzflaschen kosten im Gegensatz zu Kartuschen fast gar nichts!

Bißchen modifiziert mit einem Gestell, das er waagerecht stehen kann, dient er mir gleichzeitig noch als Kochplatte! 

ca 15 Jahre im Einsatz und immer warm und trocken ohne CO Vergiftung! 
Beim Schlafen ist das Ding natürlich aus!

Greetz HH


----------



## Zyclop (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Hier wiedermal ein tragischer Unfall mit einer Kohlenmonoxidvergiftung:

http://m.oe24.at/oesterreich/chronik/steiermark/Steirischer-Fischer-erstickt-in-Zelt/315177102


----------



## bombe20 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

mein schwager und angelkollege hat mir neulich davon erzählt, dass sich jemand eine mobile zeltheizung aus einer standheizung für das auto, in der größe eines werkzeugkoffers, gebaut hat. da wird quasi nur die warme luft ins zelt geblasen. das gerät selbst steht vor dem zelt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> mein schwager und angelkollege hat mir neulich davon erzählt, dass sich jemand eine mobile zeltheizung aus einer standheizung für das auto, in der größe eines werkzeugkoffers, gebaut hat. da wird quasi nur die warme luft ins zelt geblasen. das gerät selbst steht vor dem zelt.



Standheizungen neigen dazu im Wärmetauscher kaputt zu gehen, dann werden auch Abgase mit eingeblasen. Daher würde ich entweder die Heizung warten lassen oder einen CO Melder verwenden.


----------



## ewigerSchneider (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Fleecedecke von KIK für 1,99 in den Schlafsack (BW, nix Dolles) und eine Wärmflasche.

Damit schlafe ich wärmer als zu Hause, wo mein Mädchen jede Nacht das Fenster aufreisst.


----------



## Petri (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Nabend,
ne Zeltheizung über Nacht laufen lassen ist generell unvernünftig. Man lebt nur einmal. Und ob der ganze Aufwand sich bei den geringen fangchancen lohnt... das muss naturlich jeder selber wissen. 
Aber wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss, dann sollte man schon was ordentliches mit ner Sauerstoffmangelsicherung verwenden. Und noch besser, man kauft sich nen kohlenmonoxidmelder dazu. kostet nicht die welt und rettet Leben.

Grüße


----------



## harzsalm (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Wie  schon einmal über sichere Zelt-Heizungen berichtet,möchte ich meine sehr gute  Erfahrung mit einem Honda EU 10 I   Inverter Stromerzeuger machen.

Das Gerät ist sehr leise,steht mindestens 5-bis 7 m vom Zelt weg.Ein230v Kabel bis zum Zelt  wird in einem Heizlüfter gesteckt und erwärmt das Zelt eminent auf.Auch zum  schlafen geeignet.Heizung geht aus,wenn der Kraftstoff zu ende ist!


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

Moin moin..


Petri schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ne Zeltheizung über Nacht laufen lassen ist generell unvernünftig. Man lebt nur einmal. Und ob der ganze Aufwand sich bei den geringen fangchancen lohnt... das muss naturlich jeder selber wissen.
> 
> Nö , genauso wie ich mich auf die Funktion der Bremsen an meinem Auto verlasse oder das funktionieren des FI Schutzschalter in meiner Wohnung .. so verlasse ich auch darauf das die Sicherheitsvorrichtungen  an der Heizung funktionieren..
> ...


----------



## Stulle (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zeltheizung?*

20 bis 40 € werfen manche ja schon als Futter rein.


----------

